# RV Question



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

A friend of mine is looking at buying a 30 foot trailer for his deer lease.He has electricity but no water.He needs some ideals on setting up a water tank and pump[what kind/how big] to the trailer to handle shower,toliet and sink.He is not very mechanical and needs lots of advice.Thanks..


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Probably the first thing he needs to determine is where he is going to get the water to fill the tank.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Floatin Doc said:


> Probably the first thing he needs to determine is where he is going to get the water to fill the tank.


He tells me he plans on bringing water in from an outside source for the tank.I believe the rancher told him he could get all he wanted at his ranch house.


----------



## hookdup04 (Nov 12, 2009)

When I had a place like that just put a 100 gallon tank on the trailer and hauled it each weekend. Transferred with a small electric pump. Easy enough.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

hookdup04 said:


> When I had a place like that just put a 100 gallon tank on the trailer and hauled it each weekend. Transferred with a small electric pump. Easy enough.


I'm trying to picture this for him.A submergible pump on storage tank and connect directly to trailer,correct?


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

It's a little more involved than that. He will need a demand type pump that only runs when it needs to pump water. I assume that the rv does not have tanks and no pump. An electric pump with a pressure switch would fill the bill. The size of the tank is determined by the number of people using it. We tried it once on a lease that I was on and it failed miserably. Too many people using too much water. My motor home has a 100 gallon tank that can take care of me for a few days. Add my wife to the mix and it drops to a couple of days max. Then you have the other problem of disposing of the waste that comes from that toilet and sinks, but that a whole new discussion.


----------



## hookdup04 (Nov 12, 2009)

Floatin Doc brings up a valid point, my way only works if the rv has its own tank with a pump. Just filled it up as needed throughout the weekend. I made a brace on the trailer to hold the tank from the house. Once we got to the lease just transferred using a pump like this... ( Sears item #SPM2829160701)...prime the intake hose and transfer to the rv tank.


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

These pumps are on sale at Camping World.
http://www.campingworld.com/search/...mode+matchallpartial&Ntk=primary&Nty=1&Ntpc=1


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

we have used some of the bait well and bildge pumps from academy to move water at deer leases and floating cabins. you can run them on the truck battery. also can get plastic drums at hwy 146 in Baycliff for about $25


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

275-300 gallon plastic palletized tote...has ball valve at bottom. Just weld up a tower and pipe to the trailer. Sufficient for low volume flow. The fuller you keep the tote, the more pressure you'll have.


----------



## texan52 (Sep 7, 2004)

We used this:

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-horsepower-shallow-well-pump-with-stainless-steel-housing-68387.html

Came off a 500 gal. water tank and pumped uphill to house. We used a check valve between the pump and tank. Works great. This was experimental, when we go back we are going to install a Ruth Berry pump.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

We used 2 old 120 galvanized pressure tanks from old water wells. Filled them up with water. Had quick connect air hose fitting on one end and used a air compressor to pressurize to correct pressure. SPigots on other ends of tank to run water hoses to trailers or what have ya.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Why make it complex? The RV is going to have a built in water tank from 30-80 gallons and an on demand pressure pump to feed everything in the RV that is powered by the RV's built in 12V system. All you need is a mobile tank in a truck bed or on a trailer and a way to pump from there into the RV's existing tank. You can buy a tank from Tractor Supply that will do the job. Or, you can shop Craigslist for a palletized tank used to transport food stuffs. You can find these weekly, often used for shipping vegetable oils, they come mounted in a galvanized metal cage/pallet assembly a forklift can move. To pump from the top fill port you'll need a pump that can draw a vacume and self prime like a diaphragm pump sold at West Marine for boat potable water systems. If you draw from the bottom of the transport tank you don't need to worry about self prime and can use a cheaper vane pump rated for potable water. If there is an access hatch in the top of the transport tank, you can drop in a high volume bilge pump and fill the RV tank in 2 minutes versus 10-15 with the other pump styles. Whatever pump you use, splice in a power line and cig lighter plug long enough to reach to your truck and just plug it in to fill the RV tank.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

An example of the Pallet tanks: http://austin.craigslist.org/grd/2878548030.html


----------

